
MediaGoblin 0.8.0 “A Gallery of Fine Creatures” released - paroneayea
http://mediagoblin.org/news/mediagoblin-0.8.0-gallery-of-fine-creatures.html
======
davexunit
I'm glad that the annoying blank thumbnail issue is gone thanks to the
gstreamer 1.0 upgrade. That bit me a number of times. I need to switch to
nginx, upgrade my instance and test out posting to it from my identi.ca
account.

